# Hey Pinky......



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

....Pick your poison.


GM IFS or Ford TTB


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

being a chevy man and 10+ year mechanic i hate to say it but 

ttb 1/2 of it. then swap in a 78-79 dana 44 solid axle and still have coils for the ride. payup


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

TTB, because I can then swap in a Dana 50 out of a 99+ and have a real suspension unlike a GM, which will always be the butt end of sunken front end jokes. 

Thumbs Up

BTW, this could have been a PM.


EDIT: Hey h20, you never answered how many 8611lps you have on GM trucks.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

IFS, friends break more u-joints than I wear out parts in my front end and none of them snow plow. to each his own though they both work. I prefer GM!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1234278 said:


> TTB, because I can then swap in a Dana 50 out of a 99+ and have a real suspension unlike a GM, which will always be the butt end of sunken front end jokes.
> 
> Thumbs Up
> 
> ...


No extreme mods like axle swaps allowed. You can however use an 18mm wrench to adjust the torsion bars on the Chevy, as it was designed.

PM? Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

deere615;1234292 said:


> IFS, friends break more u-joints than I wear out parts in my front end and none of them snow plow. to each his own though they both work. I prefer GM!


So why are you in a Ford forum?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

2COR517;1234312 said:


> No extreme mods like axle swaps allowed. You can however use an 18mm wrench to adjust the torsion bars on the Chevy, as it was designed.
> 
> PM? Where's the fun in that?


Neither. Both systems blow.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Pinky Demon;1234325 said:


> So why are you in a Ford forum?


Well ya got me there. I never go on a specific forum or look which one I am posting in. I just click new posts and read through them lol


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Still waiting to hear which trucks get 8611s mounted on them, H20. :waving:


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I never saw the question. One on a 2002 GMC 2500 HD gasser. Bars cranked with 285's. Was a little much for it, but in its defense, it's only a 3/4 ton. But no issues or broken parts. It handled it just fine. It was removed to demo a snowdogg 9'6 v. The 8611 went on my Ford and the 9.5 V is still on the GMC.

That being said, there's an 810 on my buddies 03 2500 Suburban. It would have an 8611LP if I could find one used. I just gave him the 810 b/c it's the only used late pre DD I could find in a pinch before the blizzard. Sure was nice to have that truck on hand though. I used it in my fleet for about 12 hours during the end of the blizzard. It was pushing 2-3' of snow in the one large lot I had it on. I was too in the moment, I had no clue what day it even was. In hindsight I should have taken pics.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

And if you want to keep the discussion rolling, I know of a handfull of 8611 LP's on 1 ton Dmax dumps here.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1234326 said:


> Neither. Both systems blow.


So you would give up plowing if those were the only two choices?


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

I saw a new GMC 2500 HD the other day having a new 8.5 V installed and it looked like it was really down in the front "big time" ???? The shop is on a road that is pretty bad and has lots of potholes and when they tryed it out we were standing outside as they drove back in with it and in the V position and them going around 15 mph it was banging the end of the blades into the dirt on every pothole ?????? Not sure what GVW the front springs were but I just assumed that any HD would have held that plow up fine????? My plow actually weighs more with the wing on than that 8.5 does and I can drive in there no problem; everything equally; and never touch the ground ????? 
Have no idea what is up with that new HD as another friend has a new GM with a 9.5 V on it and it looked like it was holding it up just fine??? So they must have alot of different spring packages on those trucks........................


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

2COR517;1236254 said:


> So you would give up plowing if those were the only two choices?


Probably...


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Speaking of my sweet Ford, just had the pleasure today of changing a blown up rear diff. Nothing is bulletproof.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

got-h2o;1239637 said:


> Speaking of my sweet Ford, just had the pleasure today of changing a blown up rear diff. Nothing is bulletproof.


First time I've ever heard of a blown rear diff. How did it blow?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Really? I've seen it before. In mine a couple bolts and a pin came out of the posi unit, the abs gear sheared off, the pinion was rubbing the carrier somehow, and what alerted it was the tiny hole worn in the cover leaking fluid, then started making noise shortly after. It still drove but the fluid looked like liquid metal and the ring gear would have shattered in no time. One bolt in the housing was shaped like a u.

Hard miles and wear and tear probably did it. 226k and a truck that gets pushed VERY hard. After a test drive my buddie that runs the truck for me said he couldn't believe how quiet it was. We must have gotten so used to it that we overlooked it. My Dodge is ready to take a sh!t too. That thing growls pretty bad.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i shake my head everytime i think about how much money i put in the front end of our chevy over the past year...


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

as a shop owner and plow dealer who works on all popular makes and has no loyalty to any brand,i would choose ford for plowing.as far as 8611s go im not crazy about using them on anything but 550s and 4500 and 5500 lp gm's and hesitate even then, too much weight too much trouble. all my frame issues and plow bottoming problems have been gm exept 1 97 f350 with bent and cracked front rails.and most were overloaded.i use 8611lp's on 450's and 550's. just my opinion from direct experience.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

There's no difference in front end components on F250's and 350's vs 450's and 550's. Just another spring or 2. Wearable parts are identical.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

not true,450 550 larger ball joints,steeraxle joints,hub and bearing,rotor and brakes.


----------

